# Fecal Impaction



## duncan (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I just got back for the Emergency vet clinic with the same problem my 18 pouder Benjamin had about 4 months ago. The doc thought maybe megaclon, however, did really think some as his colon didin't look enlarged.

I started mixing the high fiber Science Diet with the regular after the first incident and thought things were looking up. Once there was a stool that appeared abit to large and I started watching him close again.
Just last night a perfect bowel movement then, wham, there is vomiting again, as before, and straining and returning to the litter box.

It was right at his opening and simply is too large for him to expell it.
This vet had never seen one stuck there before, he said normally its a bit higher. My regular vet commented she ahd never seen one so large either and he simply could never have passed it on his own. 

Has anyone had this type of problem with their cats before? if so, what was the answer? 

He did say to talk with my vet in the morning about stool softers and diet changes. My cats are picky, no wet food. So, I know its going to be a real problem.

Thanks for any advice and replies. 

Duncan


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Has your cat had a really full check-up including urine and blood work? Are you sure there is no physical blockage? If all that checks out there are a few things I would do.
I know it isn't an easy switch but the first thing I would do is change over to a high quality wet food. The added moisture in the diet can only help.
I would also see if there's a good hotistic vet in your area who can help you try to figure out why he keeps impacting and might be more helpful in finding the right remedy.. Some remedies that I've heard of are adding pumpkin to his food, phsyllium, and/or some fiber, and you can give fluids at home to help keep him hydrated. 
Also, is he long haired? Does he shed a lot? If so daily brushing would be a good idea. And, lastly, is he over weight? If he is he should slowly and safely slim down to a healthy weight. Again, wet food will most likely make all the difference in that dept.  
Hope that helps a bit. But I'm sure others have lots more info for you. Good luck!


----------



## duncan (Jan 17, 2006)

> Since fiber encourages water absorption and increases the amount of stool produced (because it is indigestible), many experts have swung the other way and are recommending "low-residue" diets to minimize stool volume.



I read something of this nature last night at a site by vets to other vets so was very techical. 


. 

Quote-Fleet enemas are DEADLY to cats; they are fatal in minutes. Never give an OTC enema to a cat! Let the vet handle that one!-quote

I was so glad that the doc ended up not deciding to this and instead knocked him out for 15 mintues in order to do this without the enemas. I couldn't bare the thought of the distress he was going to have over it. He was so stressed as it was. I had read of the distress of other cats in this forum forced to endure them.

I know that "knocking them out" has it's dangers also, but, it was to me the lesser of the two evils at the moment.



Quote-Stool softeners and medications to increase motility, etc, all have side effects--quote

I know this is so. I am big on reading on side effects of any medicines taken by the family and have simply not t6aken what the docter ordered because of it. There are many docter induced illness because of medicine.

Thanks you all for the excellent information I will be reading the links after this post.

I will begin the battle with wet food today. 

He is doing fine this morning, being annoying in his demand to go out. It's too cold here in Kansas this morning and he can't go out.
I have a pen for them, they don't roam free outside.

Duncan


----------



## duncan (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry, I forgot to answer a post. 

No, he has not had complete blood work done and he isn't a long hair cat.
He is urinating fine and did so this morning. I do watch for that, knowing spayed males can be prone to this.

I don't know if a holistic vet is in my area. 

The vet said, because of the x-ray, that there was not anything that ought not to be there.

In my reading last night, several different things were thought to cause this problem, two such problems, one being a deformity, stricture--which I was wondering about and many other things that I can't bare to think maybe the problem as I can't picture a cat living with a colostemy(spelling?) bag. 


Thnaks again for everyone's replies.


----------

